# Best release



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

what do you all think is the best release???


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*hunting or target.*

hunting or target


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

for hunting


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*i use*

i use a scott little goose. its got a buckle and alot of adjustment.. its really nice..Ty Noe


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

thanx,....... anyone else?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

truball cyclone


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

cool thanx


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I use a Scott Caliper for hunting. I think any of the Scott releases in general are good releases for hunting.


----------



## OK_Nova (May 19, 2006)

*Pro Diamond*

I'd recommend the Pro Diamond for both target shooting and hunting.


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

*short-n-sweet*

trueball Short-n-sweet all the way


----------



## myrons nephew (Feb 23, 2006)

Any kiond of tru ball wrist strap. I use a stinger and I love it. Very smooth and cheap.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a cobra target release


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Release...*

Fletch Hunter "Shorty" I have a very short draw, and this release makes it nearly impossible to torque the string.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

ok nova how do you like that release? im interested in one


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

*tru fire*

i use the tru fire it has a lote of slack but you can a just it it works really good and its only like 25 bucks so you are will get your mony out of it in relabilty


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

tru bal stinger


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

*truball*

trubal stinger all the way


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

carter two shot is nice. really cris release and smallish.


----------



## Bowhunter215 (May 2, 2006)

For the money, I really like my Cobra Mamba release. closes quietly and very smooth triggerpull. Also, the wrist strap is very comfortable.


----------



## tbemerson (Jan 9, 2006)

*i use*

i use a tru fire release


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I now use a HHA little pull back tension caliper release with wrist strap, I had a stinger, but developed a really bad case of target panic and this release solved it. It makes back-tension really easy to learn, and it makes it hard to miss your target.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i use a zenith back tenshin works great just turn out the cliker and get it in camo.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i use the scott little goose just because it is a single caliper which makes it a tad more accurate and it all so has lots of adjustment with a buckle strape


----------

